# Been to Jersey with RV!



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Recovering from a very interesting trip to Jersey with 26.5ft RV. Not many motorhomes seen there during our 10 day visit and no other American one!

Was not looking foward to the ten and a half hour crossing but apart from the boredom, it went reasonably well. Weather was good, food and services on board reasonable and constant TV available. We sailed from Portsmouth at 9 am courtesy of the only company offering the service, Condor Ferries. We were quite shocked when we saw the size of the vessel compaired to the giants we have used from Dover to Calais. Loading was quite fraught as blocks were needed to access the ramp to the ship. No roll on roll off ferry here!

We called in at Guernsey before reaching Elizabeth Port St Helier Jersey arriving at 7.30 pm. We were very relieved to see Heather from Rozel camp site on our arrival at the port. She was to show us the way to the site via the VERY narrow roads.

Due to our size we entered the site via the back entrance. Our pitch was directly opposite the coastline of France, quite a windy spot we were to find later in the week. Couldn't fault the site, excellent facilities, extremely helpful staff, EHU, clean showers with plently of hot water, shop, TV lounge, games room, swimming pool and well equiped laundry room, all for the price of £384 for 10 nights for 3 adults and one child. We did hire a car for the duration of our stay for another £371, (we had to have a more expensive model in order to accommodate my electric mobility scooter) The only motorhomes seen when we were out visiting the places of interest were the small VWs.

Our return journey was an hour less as we did not have to call in at Guernsey. We left Jersey at 9 pm arriving at Portsmouth at 6.30 am. The inclusive cost of the ferry was £617.95 which included £254 for the R/V and £119 for a cabin on the way back. Fuel costs while on Jersey were very minimal as the island is only 11 x 5 miles in size. Costs of deisel was £126.99/litre. Food costs were higher with basically only Waitrose and M & S as the major food outlets. Everything had a few extra pence added for example the M & S deal that is two meals for £10 here on the mainland was £10.60. Obvioulsy the cost of transportation is added.

Would we go again in the R/V? Maybe, the only drawback is the l-o-n-g sea crossing. If we did it would certainly be back to the Rozel Camping Park though it was a case of having to go there anyway due to the size of the RV.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Invicta,
The added cost is our own version of Vat which is GST (Goods and services tax) .
I must apologise as I forgot you were visiting Jersey and was hoping to meet up.
There is quite a thriving motorhome community in Jersey albeit in a small way but I have never seen an American RV over here.
Regards
Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We could have waved at you Invicta if you were looking towords France.

Have you thought of sailing to France first, either Cherbourg or St. Malo and then St. Malo to Jersey?

We have friends who live on Jersey but have given up their large RV and fifth wheel in favour of a Euro Shed.

Ray.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

raynipper said:


> We could have waved at you Invicta if you were looking towords France.
> 
> Have you thought of sailing to France first, either Cherbourg or St. Malo and then St. Malo to Jersey?
> 
> ...


If we had been able to do that Ray we would have crossed from Dover to Calais as we are only 20 minutes from Dover. We would then have motored down to a French port to cross to Jersey but were told the RV would have been too big to go that route. Of course there was a saving on fuel going by ferry!

According to Heather there had been a larger RV on the site (ours is only 26.5 ' plus 2' with the box on the back) which had a problem on leaving the site. It had apparently had to reverse out onto the road from that leads from Rozel Bay to St Helier.


----------

